# Larger Than Life series to air soon in the UK



## FEast (Jun 7, 2006)

It is my understanding that an Endemol UK/Brighter Pictures series about the lives of supersized fat people will begin airing soon in the UK, possibly even this weekend. I hope those of you who get to see it will come back here and report their opinions of what you've seen. If you'll recall, they came here last year and asked for help in getting people involved, but after the BBC Gina Varney debacle, most were reluctant to do so.

The series is entitled _LARGER THAN LIFE_, and one of the segments, entitled _BIG LOVE_, will feature Teighlor. Another segment (don't know the name of it) will feature Lexi of FatFantasy.net fame. They each have contracts that state they will not be held up to shame or ridicule, but are still leery.

We've given them the rights to use clips from some of Bountiful's videos, too, so we're eager to learn how they were used and whether we were given the promised credit. They've also agreed to send us a copy of the program within five days of its airing, but I don't know how good their post-production department is at following up on such things.

For that reason, therefore, and obvious other ones, I sincerely hope we'll hear from many of you. They've already sold the rights for it to be aired in other countries, and it may be coming to the U.S., so it's important that we stay on top of this. Maybe they'll even make up for the scam pulled by the BBC, but only time will tell. It's not that easy to sue somebody when they're in a different country...~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2006)

Endemol are WELL known for exploiting people. Why only this week a person is in hospital after going on hunger strike because she was edited to look so bad and she wants access to the unedited tapes so that she can prove otherwise.


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2006)

" Dawn was rushed to hospital on Monday night after fainting in public.

The ejected housemate - who is on hunger strike until BB producers hand over tapes of her time in the house - collapsed at the Mental Health Foundation in London, where she had met with staff to discuss the psychological pressures of being on the show.

After being taken to hospital, Dawn still refused to eat. She has now been on the hunger strike for six days.

"Dawn is weak from the hunger strike and I fear for her life," close friend Anita Aheer told the Birmingham Mail. "She doesn't want to eat anything and Dawn is one of those people who always sees something through.

"She kept telling nurses she wouldn't break the hunger strike. All Dawn wants is justice and wants all the footage of when she was in the house so she can prove she was not a cheat or smelly.""


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2006)

Just a small comment here - Endemol are a very VERY large company. I doubt the Big Brother team would have been involved in the Documentary series. I'm not defending them I hasten to add, its just an observation.

I will watch the series with interest!

Tracey


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Just a small comment here - Endemol are a very VERY large company. I doubt the Big Brother team would have been involved in the Documentary series. I'm not defending them I hasten to add, its just an observation.
> 
> I will watch the series with interest!
> 
> Tracey



Na it's not just that. I've heard nothing but bad things about them :-s But we'll see how these docs turn out.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

Very interesting! I hope that it does not turn into a huge mess.I do think that a show like that in the US would be pretty much total crap.Not suggesting the UK is soooo much more enlightened, but from various documentaries I have seen (on various issues), they tend to not be as sensationalistic as most US tv docs.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 7, 2006)

Will this be broadcast over the BBC America channel?
Thanks,
Ms. J


----------



## moonvine (Jun 7, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Just a small comment here - Endemol are a very VERY large company. I doubt the Big Brother team would have been involved in the Documentary series. I'm not defending them I hasten to add, its just an observation.
> 
> I will watch the series with interest!
> 
> Tracey



I'm dying to see Big Brother UK. I hear it is so much better than the US version.


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm dying to see Big Brother UK. I hear it is so much better than the US version.



It's good but it's very car crash like


----------



## moonvine (Jun 7, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's good but it's very car crash like




I want to know how to see it here. And the live feeds too.


----------



## FEast (Jun 7, 2006)

Em, can you check your program skeds and let us know if it is, indeed, being aired this weekend?


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2006)

Just checked. It's on Friday 11, on channel 5



> Larger than Life - Big Love
> Channel 5 Fri Jun 09 11:00 PM
> (60 min., Magazine/Report/Documentary)
> Add to My CalendarAdd to My Calendar
> ...


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 7, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Just checked. It's on Friday 11, on channel 5



"Candy is a 28-stone porn star whose feeder boyfriend would love her to be even fatter."

See, I knew they were gonna play it like that. Those saucy little devils lol! It's all good! :bow: I'd have to see my segment to know if I was misrepresented. I just hope I look good. I was hardly wearing a thing lol!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2006)

Is this something that would ever get to BBC America? Anyone know?

I knew there was another program - with Anna (aka Dixie). Did that ever show here in the States?


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> "Candy is a 28-stone porn star whose feeder boyfriend would love her to be even fatter."
> 
> See, I knew they were gonna play it like that. Those saucy little devils lol! It's all good! :bow: I'd have to see my segment to know if I was misrepresented. I just hope I look good. I was hardly wearing a thing lol!



hahah i'm sure MY boyfriend would like to see you even fatter. (You're one of his favs, i'll be sure to mention you're on)

I'll keep you updated throughout the show if I'm in, if you'd like that is.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 7, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> hahah i'm sure MY boyfriend would like to see you even fatter. (You're one of his favs, i'll be sure to mention you're on)
> 
> I'll keep you updated throughout the show if I'm in, if you'd like that is.



*giggles* Wonderful! I'm sure there are plenty of guys out there that would like to see me fatter to. Gotta love'm! 
You can keep me updated if you like. If you're watching anyway, I'd definately appreciate it.
BigLove and CandyKisses to ya!:kiss2:


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm just hoping someone in the UK tapes the documentary and at least puts clips of it on YouTube or something... I don't know if that's legal, but I'd love to see the documentary. I'm sure many of us can and will relate (or are even featured, it seems! ). One question for you Brits out there... how many pounds are in a stone? Just curious!


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2006)

14 = 1lb
1kg = 2.2lbs


this so many letters thing is stupid.


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 7, 2006)

For those of you asking if it will be shown on BBC America:

As it is being shown on Channel 5 here it is unlikely to find it's way onto any BBC broadcasts because they are two seperate networks 

Also, 14 pounds = 1 stone


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 8, 2006)

I wanna see! (Also wanna see _Feed_.) And I still haven't seen that one with Anna and the LadyBWear lady. Hope folk's'll hip us Americans when these things land on our shores.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> that one with Anna and the LadyBWear lady...



Ummm, I have that one on DVD... If you'd like it just PM me your address and I'll send you a copy 

(I'm in it too and I can barely watch it without spitting - but thats a WHOLE 'nother story )

Tracey xx


----------



## altered states (Jun 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is this something that would ever get to BBC America? Anyone know?



I doubt it. With good memories of British TV from my student days, I was psyched when my cable system added BBC America. Then I realized it was 18 hours a day of home decorating and fashion makeover shows, with the other 6 taken up by 20-year-old sit coms.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 8, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I doubt it. With good memories of British TV from my student days, I was psyched when my cable system added BBC America. Then I realized it was 18 hours a day of home decorating and fashion makeover shows, with the other 6 taken up by 20-year-old sit coms.


Revisit it, tres. It's where I discovered _The Office_, _Little Britain_, and _Alan Partridge_ (thanks to a friend hipping me).

Of course, your experience may be more recent than my own.


----------



## altered states (Jun 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Revisit it, tres. It's where I discovered _The Office_, _Little Britain_, and _Alan Partridge_ (thanks to a friend hipping me).



It's been a while, a couple of years, cause I felt so burned by the experience. I've been meaning to catch Little Britain on DVD for a while so I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## FEast (Jun 9, 2006)

According to feedback Lexi's been receiving (including tons of new members to her website!), it looks like this might actually have aired last night rather than tonight. The Channel Five listings definitely say tonight (and not last night, as I checked yesterday), so does anybody know whether it actually already aired? 

Or is it possible that they're doing promos, and people are looking up the FatFantasy.net URL on the 'Net and finding her before the program's even aired? They don't seem to have any special promos for the series on their website, but they don't have it listed anywhere but the listings either, so maybe whoever manages their website doesn't stay on top of things properly.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Emma (Jun 9, 2006)

My skybox says it's on tonight.


----------



## Emma (Jun 9, 2006)

It's on now.


----------



## Emma (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it seems quite respectful and imformative so far.

Candy and her boyfriend are coming across well I think (only 2 that have been on really) They just seem like two people having fun, rather than how they normally make the women look exploited.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

Oooo *giggles* It was fun to :kiss2: 
Thanky muchly much for the notice Em. I really appreciate it. :kiss2: :kiss2: 
Tons of CandyKisses


----------



## Emma (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm very surprised but everyone came across really really well. Well done!


----------



## FEast (Jun 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm very surprised but everyone came across really really well. Well done!


Thank you for your excellent reporting, Em! :bow: 

Now I want to hear from some of the many others among us across the Big Pond who undoubtedly saw it. Perhaps it just wasn't controversial, like the BBC mess was a few years back, so you don't feel like it's worth discussing, but the rest of the fat world disagrees with you. Come on, folks, enquiring minds want to know.  

Lexi's having a tremendous response, so I guess they didn't try to paint her in a bad light. Even if they had, she would still have gotten a great response, but probably not as huge. Get those typing fingers busy, folks!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 10, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> It's been a while, a couple of years, cause I felt so burned by the experience. I've been meaning to catch Little Britain on DVD for a while so I'll definitely check it out.


I'm with the Boster on this one, EggMan. They have some real jewels if you keep an eye peeled for them. IMO, you can't beat British humor, and I've found some very clever comedies on BBC America I'd never have otherwise enjoyed. They have all the classics, too, like the _BLACKADDER_ series, _FAWLTY TOWERS_, and _VICAR OF DIBLEY_, to mention just a few. 

Also, if you're a lover of murder, mayhem, and mystery, like I am (bwah hahahaha), they have some really good programs. They're not always reliable in their programming, especially once you've learned what to expect when, then get disappointed, and they do have a lot of that reality critique schmaltz, but all in all, my outings with them are usually very satisfactory and worth the effort.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## Emma (Jun 10, 2006)

FEast said:


> Thank you for your excellent reporting, Em! :bow:
> 
> Now I want to hear from some of the many others among us across the Big Pond who undoubtedly saw it. Perhaps it just wasn't controversial, like the BBC mess was a few years back, so you don't feel like it's worth discussing, but the rest of the fat world disagrees with you. Come on, folks, enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Lexi's having a tremendous response, so I guess they didn't try to paint her in a bad light. Even if they had, she would still have gotten a great response, but probably not as huge. Get those typing fingers busy, folks!~Bountifully, Fuchsia



The channel that it was on is probably the most unpopular and least watched of all the channels. I hardly ever watch it myself, it still feels wrong to me to have a channel 5 (heh not including cable/sky) I'm very very impressed about how people came across. It was without a doubt the best one I've seen so far and I bet if any FA's saw it their eyes would have been popping out of their heads because there was so many nude big girls. LOL When I've seen these kind of shows before, it has always seemed to be in jest. Like even the reporter has thought these people were freaks and abnormal, but I think this was the best representation of bbw and fa that I've ever seen. 

There was one bit that came across as really sad though. Where Lexi was saying that her husband kind of wishes her death because she'll be free. It made my heart break for both of them.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> The channel that it was on is probably the most unpopular and least watched of all the channels. I hardly ever watch it myself, it still feels wrong to me to have a channel 5 (heh not including cable/sky) I'm very very impressed about how people came across. It was without a doubt the best one I've seen so far and I bet if any FA's saw it their eyes would have been popping out of their heads because there was so many nude big girls. LOL When I've seen these kind of shows before, it has always seemed to be in jest. Like even the reporter has thought these people were freaks and abnormal, but I think this was the best representation of bbw and fa that I've ever seen.
> 
> There was one bit that came across as really sad though. Where Lexi was saying that her husband kind of wishes her death because she'll be free. It made my heart break for both of them.



I figured they were going to use that part. It was towards the middle of the interview where I ended up getting more emotional then I had wanted. They were extremely nice and were asking good question.I ended up crying on camera with that answer I gave them. Actually the reporter and the cameraman wer crying to.It was a sad moment. I have to say that I was expecting an awful time with these reporters because in the past some of the experience I have had with press was negative. These folks were very nice and thoughtful and respected my wishes.

I have not yet seen it myself but I do hope they represented me in a good way.

Lexi


----------



## Emma (Jun 11, 2006)

Lexi said:


> t I do hope they represented me in a good way



I wouldn't worry. You came across amazing.


----------



## Tzetrik (Jun 12, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I wouldn't worry. You came across amazing.



Bump, very good show throughout. Even moving in places. And Exoticbbw - HOT! 

I was really worried this would be a shock thing verging on comedy but it portrayed all involved very positively. Very surprising from Endemol and indeed ch5.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 12, 2006)

Tzetrik said:


> Bump, very good show throughout. Even moving in places. And Exoticbbw - HOT!
> 
> I was really worried this would be a shock thing verging on comedy but it portrayed all involved very positively. Very surprising from Endemol and indeed ch5.



*giggles*
:kiss2:


----------



## Tzetrik (Jun 13, 2006)

I do apologise Lexi I had no idea you were on this forum too, your part was great. How Noobish of me not to read the entire thread! I'm so glad that the reporters were ok. Were they brits? 

I'll certainly be looking out for re-runs.


----------



## randomalex (Jun 17, 2006)

doh! missed it!

did any one record it?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 17, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is this something that would ever get to BBC America? Anyone know?
> 
> I knew there was another program - with Anna (aka Dixie). Did that ever show here in the States?



That's the Chubby Chasers show... they filmed in the UK (events and Tracey modeling, etc) and here in Boston with Anna, Tony, and some of the MA gang from the dances. It was not shown here, but there are people here with copies, I'm sure. I have one on VHS tape, .... no, maybe it's on DVD.. I'll have to check. (Now that I've typed all that about what was on the show I'm having trouble remembering if I'm piecing it together right or if I'm mashed up two different shows in my head...)

I have Feed as well (unrelated to all this, but BB mentioned it), but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a copy of the Chubby Chasers one and can copy it on DVD if you want it? Im also trying to get the other show on DVD too so I can send it on to folks.

Tracey


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That's the Chubby Chasers show... they filmed in the UK (events and Tracey modeling, etc) and here in Boston with Anna, Tony, and some of the MA gang from the dances. It was not shown here, but there are people here with copies, I'm sure. I have one on VHS tape, .... no, maybe it's on DVD.. I'll have to check. (Now that I've typed all that about what was on the show I'm having trouble remembering if I'm piecing it together right or if I'm mashed up two different shows in my head...)
> 
> I have Feed as well (unrelated to all this, but BB mentioned it), but haven't watched it yet.



Maybe we trying passing it around a make copies, I am sure there are a lot of people that would like a copy, myself included.


----------



## FEast (Jun 30, 2006)

Finally received my promised copy of the program (it was part of our agreement with them so we'd allow their usage of clips from our _TEIGHLOR'S TALE_ video). I'm not only relieved, but thrilled to report that I thought they did an excellent job. The narration was very non-judgemental, and although there was a great deal of SSBBW nudity (which is bound to be a bit shocking to the uninitiated), they literally focused on the various forms of large size love.

I found myself very moved by the program, especially Lexi's segment, and strongly recommend that, if you live in the UK, you try to catch one of the two repeats to which we agreed.

We're dickering with them over the worldwide rights at the moment, so don't be surprised to see it in your neck of the woods next season (they've already mentioned Australia and Spain). Due to its nature, however, you won't see it on a "family" channel, so look for it on one that allows nudity and explicit language.

It's such a relief to be able to report that someone in the media actually abided by the agreement they made with the participants, and didn't do an about face and con them. This is not to say, of course, that we don't need to stay on our guard when approached in the future, but Brighter Pictures of EndemolUK has proven to be a trustworthy group.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Fat Nat (Jul 2, 2006)

I wonder if there's some confusion about the BBC's involvement in that Fat Girls and Feeders TV show. It was *not* a BBC production, please understand. Whichever company produced it lied to some of the participants in saying that they were from the BBC; it was made by a private independent production company whose name I cannot remember, for Channel 4. The BBC could not have gotten away with producing that show as it so severely mistold the truth.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 2, 2006)

TV shows are produced in a variety of ways these days so it can be hard to see who the originators are. 

A show might have been originally commissioned by the BBC and then shown on the BBC and sold on to other channels. It might also have been rejected after commissioning, or even after completion and sold on to other channels. The BBC do some of their own production and send some of it out to independent companies. 

If you get asked to be involved there are a couple of ways to tell if it is an inhouse BBC production. Firstly the costs are very tightly controlled - the BBC is not allowed by law to make payments for non-professional appearances. They can pick up expenses but you cant be paid for appearing. Any mention of a company name, product or website is usually removed. Dont think you can do a BBC Production to promote your business, any good results are likely to be purely incidental. Lastly, the people involved will have BBC email addresses. Sounds obvious but worth checking out. 

I'm vaguely involved in a BBC production at the moment about aspects of design and how they affect bigger bodies. I've spent days shoe-horning myself in and out of cars to see what works. The team involved are wonderful and I have high hopes for the finished result but it is a leap of faith. I have no idea of the title of the final show or when it might be shown but I'll keep you posted. Fingers crossed!

Tracey


----------



## Anna (Jul 2, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I have a copy of the Chubby Chasers one and can copy it on DVD if you want it? Im also trying to get the other show on DVD too so I can send it on to folks.
> 
> Tracey



I also have a couple of copy's of Chubby Chasers on DVD so let me know also. Tracey if you do copy the other show on DVD can you let me know I would love a copy. 

Hey should we be getting royalty's if people get copy's of the show...lmao (just kidding people)

For the show Tony and I wish we got to see all of it. But everything we heard was all good. Candy and Lexi I am glad you had a good experience with this show. I know when we did Chubby Chasers they were great with us and gave us lots of respect and privacy when we needed... 

Hugs
Anna aka Dixie


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Anna!

Foosh is very kindly sending me a copy so I will run one off for you...
Love to you and Tony - hope to see you both again at some point!

Tracey xx


----------



## Anna (Jul 2, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Anna!
> 
> Foosh is very kindly sending me a copy so I will run one off for you...
> Love to you and Tony - hope to see you both again at some point!
> ...


 

Thanks Hon

We hope to see you also. Its been to long. I am hoping one day we can get your way. 

Hugs
Anna


----------



## FEast (Jul 2, 2006)

Fat Nat said:


> I wonder if there's some confusion about the BBC's involvement in that Fat Girls and Feeders TV show. It was *not* a BBC production, please understand. Whichever company produced it lied to some of the participants in saying that they were from the BBC; it was made by a private independent production company whose name I cannot remember, for Channel 4. The BBC could not have gotten away with producing that show as it so severely mistold the truth.


When they approached me for help and participation in the program, they represented themselves as from the BBC under the name of Optomen TV, and they played up the whole BBC thing often.


----------



## Fat Nat (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm fairly sure that it wasn't a BBC production, specifically because Optomen's website says that Fat Girls & Feeders was commissioned by Channel 4, which is a commercial British TV network that is not associated with the BBC. So in other words, I think they probably lied to you, or purposefully misguided you at any rate, in order to get you to agree to appear on their show by misusing the BBC's reputation. 

A pretty sick bunch of people, if you ask me. (Optomen, that is.)

I've emailed them to ask them to confirm who commissioned it. I'll let you know what their reply is.


----------



## FEast (Jul 3, 2006)

Fat Nat said:


> I'm fairly sure that it wasn't a BBC production, specifically because Optomen's website says that Fat Girls & Feeders was commissioned by Channel 4, which is a commercial British TV network that is not associated with the BBC. So in other words, I think they probably lied to you, or purposefully misguided you at any rate, in order to get you to agree to appear on their show by misusing the BBC's reputation.
> 
> A pretty sick bunch of people, if you ask me. (Optomen, that is.)
> 
> I've emailed them to ask them to confirm who commissioned it. I'll let you know what their reply is.


Far as I'm concerned, it's a moot point. The damage is already done, and they lied to a lot of people. It's people like them who make people like us leery of getting involved with the media.

Many years ago, I appeared on quite a few talk shows to speak about NAAFA's goals. I was always treated with respect, and came away feeling that I'd enlightened quite a few people. I was also interviewed for many newspaper and magazine articles, as well as several books, and not one writer twisted my words or treated us unsympathetically. 

I do believe there were those who thought it was a lark when they came to interview me, and that they were going to have a good laugh at the expense of fat people. By the time I finished with them, however, their slant had changed, and every article was positive. 

Nowadays, the media simply cannot be trusted, which is a shame when someone who actually wants to do a supportive piece about us approaches us for help. Too bad the rotten apples spoil the barrel, and all that.


----------



## randomalex (Jul 4, 2006)

when are the repeats?


----------

